# How do I find a Chat based game online?



## wysiwyg (Apr 12, 2010)

Can someone help direct me to a forum that is specifically geared towards finding an online chat based (3.5) D&D game? 

I'm getting quite bored with the concept of PbP as I feel it's too slow and tedious. I feel that PbP is just not for me. I'd prefer to have a real-time game with encounter's and roleplaying done much quicker as we all did in the past with our tabletop games. 

I know that there are some chat based games out there that use certain online tools for maps, dice, etc. But I don't know how to find a game that I could join. If someone can help I'd be really grateful.

Thank in advance.


----------



## slwoyach (Apr 13, 2010)

I've had the most luck at Pen & Paper Games:  Campaign Invitations

They're not as good as they used to be (you used to be able to weed out all the games you don't want from the list), but there are still a lot of posts.  I used to run an AIM-based game and they have a built in dice roller, so I'd suggest AIM over all other chat-based programs.


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2010)

I am thinking of starting a chat game of my own.  I have several players already but would like to shake up the thinking a bit with someone new.  We use Ventrillo and real dice.  Also use some mapping or vtable tools but those we will pass out or direct you to when the game shedule gets hammered out.  Looking at a GURPS 3rd ed game and/or D&D 3.5/Pathfinder game.  PM me if you are interested.

Sully


----------



## Farcaster (May 14, 2010)

slwoyach said:


> I've had the most luck at Pen & Paper Games:  Campaign Invitations
> 
> They're not as good as they used to be (you used to be able to weed out all the games you don't want from the list), but there are still a lot of posts.  I used to run an AIM-based game and they have a built in dice roller, so I'd suggest AIM over all other chat-based programs.




The search in the Campaign Invitations section has been restored to its former glory.  You can now search and filter on all the things you used to be able to search on, plus a few more, including: 

Distance from your profile location.
Genre (Fantasy, Horror, Science Fiction, etc)
Style - Does the group favor heavy combat, heavy roleplay, or somewhere in between?
LFP status - Is the game still looking for players?
Frequency - How often does the group meet?
Days of Week - Include games that run on the days chosen.


----------

